
Why the wheels fell off China’s tech boom - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/24fd72be-92bb-11e9-aea1-2b1d33ac3271
======
chewz
> “The transaction-oriented model is more or less done,” says Jason Ding,
> partner at Bain & Co consultancy in Beijing. “The bubble burst on the shared
> economy . . . It was pumped up by money on steroids. That’s all gone.”

